# Lets see your Bobcat mounts



## Mako22

I'd like to get some ideas for mounting my Bobcat. How about posting some you guys have mounted?


----------



## Public Land Prowler

Here's mine again.I'll go get a pic of my uncles tomorrow if I can for another option.


----------



## stev

*bobcat*

male shot  in hancock co


----------



## farm7729

one of my buddies has one reaching up and the paw is catching a pheasant in mid air, one of the coolest mounts ive seen


----------



## GAJoe

Here's mine I got done at Woody's.
GAJoe


----------



## Bruz

Here's mine......This one was either sick or hurt because it was turning circles and couldn't stand up without falling over. I watched it for 5 minutes and then ended that.









Robert


----------



## Bowyer29

Shot my first Friday night, and will post when it is done, about a year!


----------



## hookedonbass

Bruz,

Cool mount. I like that one!!


----------



## Bruz

hookedonbass said:


> Bruz,
> 
> Cool mount. I like that one!!



Thanks....

Robert


----------



## Hunter Haven

Bruz,
Love that bobcat mount also...
lookin excellent bud...
someone did you a great job on that one!!
>Haven


----------



## Backcountry

here is mine...


----------



## Bruz

Hunter Haven said:


> Bruz,
> Love that bobcat mount also...
> lookin excellent bud...
> someone did you a great job on that one!!
> >Haven



Haven,

Thanks. Mine is what I consider OK for what I paid.....about $300 with the rock base etc.... If I knew then what I know now I would search out a Taxidermist who is GREAT at the cats. It's all in the proportions and the eyes. Mine has a kind of Asian look but the man did a great job as this was one of his first cats. 

Take a look at this thread and you will see what I mean........Some of these by Wildlife Artist on the 2nd page look like they are still breathing.....As the man says......Spend the extra and get a great looking mount. I know he will get my next one no matter what the cost. 

Click here    http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/1799598/page/0/fpart/1

Robert


----------



## JerkBait

heres 3 from my taxidermist. not advertisin just showin: 

http://fortnertaxidermy.com/g_2.2.19.html

http://fortnertaxidermy.com/g_2.10.html

http://fortnertaxidermy.com/g_2.18.html


----------



## Hunter Haven

Bruz said:


> Haven,
> 
> Thanks. Mine is what I consider OK for what I paid.....about $300 with the rock base etc.... If I knew then what I know now I would search out a Taxidermist who is GREAT at the cats. It's all in the proportions and the eyes. Mine has a kind of Asian look but the man did a great job as this was one of his first cats.
> 
> Take a look at this thread and you will see what I mean........Some of these by Wildlife Artist on the 2nd page look like they are still breathing.....As the man says......Spend the extra and get a great looking mount. I know he will get my next one no matter what the cost.
> 
> Click here    http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/1799598/page/0/fpart/1
> 
> Robert




You are right... there are some great mounts!!! (I like the "other examples" they posted)


----------



## Mako22

Kim, thanks for the advice. I like your Bostons, we raise them here in Cairo. Check out some from our last litter.


----------



## mshipman

here's one


----------



## CollinsK

Love Boston's. Yours are way to cute.  On your cat just make sure the guy or gal is good with the eye work it will make or break your whole mount.

Hi, Birdman nice cat is it one you showed at the GTA. Hope your girls and wife are well. We will not be able to make the winter show just way to busy in the shop but will be at the summer show.

Kim


----------



## bnew17

dang good lookin mounts guys


----------



## OkieHunter

Bird Man said:


> here's one




That's the best mount posted so far, it takes allot of know how by the taxidermist to make um come alive. Great mount thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## Mako22

CollinsK said:


> Love Boston's. Yours are way to cute.  On your cat just make sure the guy or gal is good with the eye work it will make or break your whole mount.
> 
> Hi, Birdman nice cat is it one you showed at the GTA. Hope your girls and wife are well. We will not be able to make the winter show just way to busy in the shop but will be at the summer show.
> 
> Kim



Here is a question for you: do some taxidermist have problems with ears on cats and maybe even on deer? I think I found one that likes to lay them back and not stand them up. I don't plan on using him even though he wants $375. I have found another fella over in Bainbridge who will mount it for $450, he has been doing it for 17 years now. I plan on going over and seeing some of his work.


----------



## dognducks

Bird Man said:


> here's one



that cat looks high to me


----------



## deerslayer77

is this a place where taxidermist can advertise nowcause two of these replys are from taxi's, just wondering if anyone is payin attention to the rules?


----------



## siberian1

That cat looks like he had been out all night


----------



## bowbuck

Bruz said:


> Haven,
> 
> Thanks. Mine is what I consider OK for what I paid.....about $300 with the rock base etc.... If I knew then what I know now I would search out a Taxidermist who is GREAT at the cats. It's all in the proportions and the eyes. Mine has a kind of Asian look but the man did a great job as this was one of his first cats.
> 
> Take a look at this thread and you will see what I mean........Some of these by Wildlife Artist on the 2nd page look like they are still breathing.....As the man says......Spend the extra and get a great looking mount. I know he will get my next one no matter what the cost.
> 
> Click here    http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php/ubb/showflat/Number/1799598/page/0/fpart/1
> 
> Robert




The best bobcat mounts I have ever seen.  The difference in these and all others is night and day.  That is amazing.


----------



## JerkBait

strutrut247 said:


> that cat looks high to me



IM with ya on that one. kinda like "whoa man... im about to fall off this rock...."


----------



## Jim Thompson

deerslayer77 said:


> is this a place where taxidermist can advertise nowcause two of these replys are from taxi's, just wondering if anyone is payin attention to the rules?



no they cant, same with any other type of advertising.  they can reply to threads or answer questions etc though.


----------



## Mako22

Jim Thompson said:


> no they cant, same with any other type of advertising.  they can reply to threads or answer questions etc though.



I did not think they were advertising, just being helpfull, which they were.


----------



## Bruz

bowbuck said:


> The best bobcat mounts I have ever seen.  The difference in these and all others is night and day.  That is amazing.




Haven and Bowbuck,

Go here and look at all of his work. This man is amazing. I don't know him, have never had work done by him but just found the site. If the pics are representative of his work then he is in another league.

http://www.wildlifeartiststudio.com

Robert


----------



## bowbuck

Yep I looked at his site before I posted above.  All of his work is very impressive.   It makes you want to shoot a possum and mail it to him (even though he is no longer taking in animals).   Pretty nice taxidermy, even though the fake deer antlers aren't helping him any. LOL


----------



## marknga

I agree those links to "Wildlife Artist" are the best cat mounts I have ever seen. I would say that 99% of the cat mounts I have seen in person aren't exactly life like. 
As a young man I always wanted one mounted but never had the chance to shoot one. Now I just enjoy seeing them every now and then.

Good luck in finding the "right" taxidermist for your needs.

Mark


----------



## Confederate_Jay

*Cat mount*

Got this one in Townsend 7 or 8 years ago. I paid $200 to have it mounted. I think I did OK.  I've had  quite a few people startled when they saw it "lounging" in my study.


----------



## capt stan

Confederate_Jay said:


> Got this one in Townsend 7 or 8 years ago. I paid $200 to have it mounted. I think I did OK.  I've had  quite a few people startled when they saw it "lounging" in my study.



Jay, we basicly have the same mount. You got a better price though. I think mine was around $250.00 It was about 8 or 10 years ago when I got it done.


----------



## flattop

*Bobcat*

Here is a kitty from a few years ago.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

capt stan said:


> Jay, we basicly have the same mount. You got a better price though. I think mine was around $250.00 It was about 8 or 10 years ago when I got it done.




Who did yours? They probably charged a little extra for the alligator

I have an 8 point & red fox, done by the same guy in Jesup. He has my coyote right now. I saw  a gray fox he mounted laying down  and  it was such a simple mount but probably one of the most realistic I'd seen- so I had him do my cat the same way.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

GAJoe said:


> Here's mine I got done at Woody's.
> GAJoe



That is a beautiful cat. I love the dark spots.


----------



## capt stan

Confederate_Jay said:


> Who did yours? They probably charged a little extra for the alligator
> 
> I have an 8 point & red fox, done by the same guy in Jesup. He has my coyote right now. I saw  a gray fox he mounted laying down  and  it was such a simple mount but probably one of the most realistic I'd seen- so I had him do my cat the same way.



 Man I can't even remember who did that one. My guy was so boked up I took it to someone else. He did a good job on it. 

The gator is one of those things ya get when your on the road  stop for gas and then ya have to shut the kids up for the rest of the  trip Now you know they HAD TO HAVE IT... see where it wound up though


----------



## mac125

I Got This One Last Year


----------



## Jim Thompson

BUCKSHOT12 said:


> im with you i didnt see it as advertising but there again you cant mention other taxidermist in this forum without catchin heat    i think it helps to mention others so people can find out things about the taxidermist in there area whos good and whos not so good ect.



yall can mention anyone you want, but remember that lots and lots of folks here have some serious loyalty to woody...who provided this place for us for many many years...not only for the quality of work, which is second to none on deer and fish, but also the quality of man which goes without saying.

also the reason yall didnt see the above posts as advertising is because I removed the taxi's links to their own pages before you saw them.  no problems with folks being informative, but leave the advertising angle out


----------



## Thunder Head

I killed this one with my bow a few years ago. he came sneaking through a privet head i was hunting. I made a sqeaking sound with my mouth. He turned and took the trail right by my stand.


----------



## camo93

Shot this little guy acouple of years ago.. Pretty animals..

here you go


----------



## GunDog

Another Kitty


----------



## HooksandArrowsJr

Im in the stand now debating on shooting one but he only has one ear. Those are some purdy mounts.


----------



## roperdoc

Whether or not its advertising, this is the HOG hunting forum. 

 That said, seems like the eyes are the biggest issue with most mounts as to how lifelike they are. And as focused on comfort as cats are, some of those poses need work too. Guess I'd look closely at someones work before chosing a taxidermist.


----------



## Lowjack

My Bobcat


----------



## Florida Curdog

How does this whole bobcat thread have to do with hog dogging?


----------



## gin house

Florida Curdog said:


> How does this whole bobcat thread have to do with hog dogging?



same thing i was thinkin  i do like to look at the little fellers, ive seen a couple huntin but never shot one.  here kitty, kitty, kitty


----------



## mallardsx2




----------

